# Bypassing a CableCard 161-1 error



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I woke up to a 161-1 CableCard error. Rebooting it fixed, at least for now. Hope it was a fluke but if it returns I'll have to figure out between Tivo and Spectrum how to fix it and was wondering what the best method is for bypassing the error should it return because when it was in the error state I couldn't use the Tivo at all. The error would pop up every 5 seconds which makes it impossible to watch anything. I guess pulling the card might work, but not sure. Any other tips appreciated.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I have only had it as a fluke too. I pulled the plug and it hasnt come back.


----------

